# Unread Post Issues



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2014)

OK..  let's see If I can explain this...  After replying to a post, that thread will go to your profile...  when checking the profile page it will show how many reply's have been made since you last read it....  so now when I open the thread to read any "Unread Post" it puts me in a random spot when the page opens instead of to the first unread post...  I have to scroll to the top of the page and then click on "unread Post" and then it takes me to the first unread post ...  anybody else having these issues ??


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 28, 2014)

no thoughts on this ?? it really is a PIA


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 2, 2014)

When I follow the instructions it takes me to the page and right to my last post with the others below it.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  let's see If I can explain this...  After replying to a post, that thread will go to your profile...  when checking the profile page it will show how many reply's have been made since you last read it....  so now when I open the thread to read any "Unread Post" it puts me in a random spot when the page opens instead of to the first unread post...  I have to scroll to the top of the page and then click on "unread Post" and then it takes me to the first unread post ...  anybody else having these issues ??



Jack.....  Instead of going to your profile page.....   Go to the "_*HOME*_" page....   and to the right of....  Recent SmokingMeatForums.com Activity ...    click on "*Subscriptions Only*".....    see what that does...

highlight ..... *  forums* ....   under .....     Recent SmokingMeatForums.com


----------



## wade (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Jack

I am not sure if this will give you what you are looking for but to monitor the threads that I have posted in I just hover over the "Forums" tab and then click "New Posts". All of the threads that you have posted in are highlighted in muddy pink(?) and so are easy to see. From this screen you can also see who replied last and how many replies there have been.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks guys for replying... let me try this again...  never mind about the profile page as it does not matter if I am on my subscription page, home page, or profile page...  and it also doesn't matter if I replied in the thread or not...  When I read a thread (no matter from what page)..  it will clear the number of new replies...  when somebody replies again it will show the number of new replies since the last time I read that thread...  I used to be able to open that thread with new replies and it would take me directly to the "first new unread post" ...   It doesn't do that for me anymore... it just opens in a random spot in the thread..  that's when I have to scroll back to the top of the thread and click on "unread post"  as I don't remember where I left off on that certain thread...

 Brian, I am using Google Chrome for my browser


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2014)

Go to your profile page.......    Edit account details......    What you see below is where you have to check ....  
........ONLY SHOW UNREAD ITEMS.....


*Subscriptions Thread Page*

Only show unread items

Show all items


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2014)

ok Dave...  I did that... we'll see if that helps...  thanks Bub...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2014)

sad to say...  did not cure the problem...  it seems to be worse in threads with pictures ...


----------



## wade (Sep 4, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Brian, I am using Google Chrome for my browser


Have you tried using a different browser? I use Chrome by default too but I sometimes find that it does strange things to lists and also to large hyperlinked areas. It is often not consistent either as Chrome on one device will have a problem but on another it is fine. Possibly slightly different update levels. Try with a different browser to see if it makes any difference - at least it would rule that variable out.


----------

